# Homosexuals Don't Choose To Be Born That Way Is Irrelevant



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Homosexuals Don't Choose To Be Born That Way Is Irrelevant


 The mentality of the homosexual activist is absolutely ridiculous.

 Here they are attempting to make the issue about claiming that homosexuals don't choose to be born that way.

 Whether or not homosexuals choose to be homosexual doesn't detract from the fact that thousands of years since marriage was created proves that marriage is about honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that sexual unity is quite obviously heterosexual unions, and that thanks to heterosexual unions each and every single human being even exists makes heterosexual unions quite obviously well above any other sexual union worth honouring with something called marriage. It is a distinction most worthy of acknowledgement which is why this pathetic modern day mockery homosexual activists have made of marriage will soon be short lived as marriage will soon be restored to the respectful state it was created for and in honour of.

 Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual doesn't detract from the fact that  if it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective and there is quite obviously not anything to honour in that in equal distinction to heterosexual unions, and no matter how much homosexuals and homosexuals refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are, that still does not change this fact.

 Homosexual unions do not equal heterosexual unions no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are. Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual or not doesn't detract from this fact and nor does it carry so much as a shred of validity to do with the foundation of this primary issue no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are!

 Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual or not doesn't detract from the fact that heterosexuals have sex with those born with the opposite sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with.

 Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual or not doesn't detract from the fact that homosexuals are those who have sex with those born with the same sex genital that they themselves are born with.

 Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual or not and whether or not someone chooses to be born with a penis or not doesn't detract from the fact that what it takes to be male is to be born with a sex genital called a penis.

 Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual or not and whether or not someone chooses to be born with a vagina or not doesn't detract from the fact that what it takes to be female is to be born with a sex genital called a vagina.

 Because homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are they have claimed that they believe that what sex you are is determined by how you feel or how you perceive one self and so they came up with the term sexual identity to perpetuate a confusion to the issue of what a male is and what a female is to aid homosexuals who refuse to accept themselves for what sex that they themselves are born in pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born, and from birth always will be the sex that they are born no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are.

Beliefs are not what falsifies or verifies fact. Facts are what falsify or verify belief. A lesson that homosexual activists have quite obviously never learned.

 Homosexuals who refuse to accept themselves for what they themselves are and pretend to be the opposite sex that they are born and always will be no matter how much homosexuals refuse to accept themselves for what they themselves are leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions.

 Interacting with thousands of homosexuals activists for well over a decade now I have noticed upon leaving such factually based statements as the last paragraph, upon homosexual activists seeing those statements, many of them carry on about how is some guy for example in a beard wearing a dress going to deceive thus rob unsuspecting heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual. What they are doing when it seems convenient to them is ignoring the fact that there are homosexuals that undergo a whole list of altercations, procedures, surgeries etc. in attempt to help perfect the deception of a male looking like a female and a female looking like a male. Then to further aid homosexuals in discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions, they try telling you that if you are a heterosexual and you are attracted to someone born with the same sex genital that you are born with, because they are deceiving you by pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born, that it makes it ok for homosexuals to rob you of the right to be heterosexual and claim that it is your fault for being conned by a homosexual deceiving you.

 I am a heterosexual male. I do not fantasize about men having sex. The thought of men having sex I find to be repulsive because again I am a heterosexual male and being a heterosexual male does not include having sex with other males nor does it include the interest of other males having sex whether they are pretending to be a female or not. When a man pretends to be a woman to deceive a man into having sex with him, I find this to be extremely offensive and unacceptable because these are homosexuals males robbing heterosexual males of the right and freedom to be heterosexual thus discriminating heterosexuals right and freedom to be heterosexual and because homosexual activists obviously have no respect for what it means to be a heterosexual male they try and pass me off as a homophobe, a bigot or a hater while making up false claims of discrimination about the heterosexual males to try and hide that homosexuals are the ones discriminating the heterosexual male. (Same applies in retrospect to heterosexual females and homosexual females pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and always will be no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals themselves are.

 I was born in 1971. I understand that in North America back in the 60's that there were homosexuals males for example pretending to be the opposite sex that they were born and always were, which are referred to as the tranny. Some tranny's would obviously be more successful in pulling off the deception than others. Homosexual males are attracted to and have sex with other males. It doesn't make sense that a homosexual male would be attracted to another homosexual male pretending to be a female because homosexual males are not sexually attracted to have sex with females. So who does that leave as the victim? That leaves heterosexual males who are attracted to have sex with females the victim to this homosexual deception. Of course when heterosexual males find out that they were or are being deceived, made a fool of, made a mockery of, being humiliated, traumatized and degraded while being robbed of the right and freedom to be heterosexual thus being discriminated from having the right and freedom to be heterosexual the heterosexual male has every right to get angry. Some humans take their anger out with violence and yes these types of homosexuals likely gave allot of heterosexuals a great deal of resentment towards all homosexuals and understandably justified.

(Before homosexual activists even attempt to try and make their delusions the issue in lieu of the previous paragraph, I'd like to point out that yes I am aware that if a homosexual male was aware that another homosexual male was pretending to be a female, they then might still have sex with them knowing that they are a male in the first place)

 So back in the 60's here we have for example two homosexual males, we'll call them homosexual Johnny who just wants to be with homosexual Jimmy who are both males that are not pretending to be females and just want to be together (There is quite obviously no threat to me being robbed of the right to be a heterosexual male in that and therefore I am not trying to criminalize that) getting punched out because people were carrying around a great deal of animosity towards homosexuals.

 So homosexual Johnny and homosexual Jimmy's families and friends start getting together and making and issue of it through the media and that part is understandable. They are telling the public that they are being discriminated against and they just want to be left alone so that they can live there lives and that is understandable as well.

 What the media avoided addressing, to nip the whole problem in the bud before it escalated into this modern day mockery made of heterosexuality, were the homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex which leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions which quite obviously creates a great deal of animosity towards homosexuals in general. Instead of addressing this problem along the way the media pushed out discrimination against homosexuality in general, of which is a false accusation when it comes to homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex because they are the kinds of homosexuals that are discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual. This is when the homosexual activist insane mentality began to manifest in North America. Which then escalated into words being devised and falsely used to be directed towards heterosexuals such as homophobe bigot and again were falsely used when it comes to the homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex discriminating heterosexuals right and freedom to be heterosexual. Which then escalated into this modern day extreme mockery known as homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex who are now referred to as the transgender, transsexual and still we are disdained with the tranny.

 Time has come to correct this problem. Time has come to eliminate these types of homosexuals legally getting away with discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Time has come for homosexuals and homosexual activists to accept themselves for what they are and time for them to start having respect for heterosexuals right to be heterosexual!

Heterosexuals deserve the right and freedom to be heterosexual without having homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex robbing us of that right as should have been done long ago for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. I am so very disappointed that our so called leaders here in North America helped this problem escalate while even fooling themselves into thinking that what they were doing by supporting discrimination against heterosexuality was ever appropriate in the first place and all because the problem went ignored back in the 60's and continued to escalate.

Which brings me back to what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

 Yeah I know, you are all lucky to have me here to open your eyes to what has been going on behind the ignorance and veils of lies and deceptions being forced upon the public for decades and generations now. As for me, it has been a bit of a nightmare being discriminated while being hidden from the public for years now for simply raising awareness to these issues. I have been banned off of so many political and news discussion forums I lost count years ago while also being falsely labelled every name in the book and made out to be a hater by homosexual activists that are unable to contest with so much as a shred of validity what I share, especially the facts to do with the foundations of primary issues I address. I look forward to the day I complete my goals so I can hopefully move on with my life because for now this is what I do and I do it for the well being and sanity of current and future generations, for the well being of the future of the life on this planet.

Even though I suffer through poverty, discrimination and pretty much treated like an outcast piece of feces mostly because of this homosexual activist insanity manifestation infecting out governments, media and even the general public so profoundly for now, it is my pleasure to do what needs to be done until I complete my tasks. You are all worth it and don't ever forget that no matter how infuriated some of you with your displays of ignorance may inspire me to feel from time to time.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## rdean

Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?


----------



## TheOldSchool

rdean said:


> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?


Don't try to reason with the crazy person.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Another convoluted over-long thread no one read.

I don't beleive anyone is born with, or choose's their sexual attraction. I think it's a fluid thing that changes over time and often enough changes back and forth. I think the problem lies in our insistance upon using words to describe the sexual acts which in using them assumes a fixed attraction where none may exist.

Growing up I identified as straight because that was the only sexuality I knew of. As I got into porn I realized there were other options and pleasures to be had an by 20 or so was experimented with same-sex sex. And I discovered I enjoyed it. But I enjoyed women too. Ultimately, sex is about sharing pleasure and we can do that with anyone. If you're discouraging people because of their anatomy that's your loss. But handing a word around your neck saying you're this thing, but not the other thing is foolish. Given the right circumstances everyone will play with the same or opposite sex and have a wonderful time. It's not until they discover the true biological sex of their partner that psychology kicks in and whatever preference or revulsion they may have kicks in.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

rdean said:


> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?



I'm saying homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and are making a mockery of marriage and are also robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual because again homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and are for life since your brain sadly enough is way too small to understand something so simple all by yourself.



TheOldSchool said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to reason with the crazy person.
Click to expand...


Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.

 They have such a weak and pathetic 2 year old kind of mentality as this one quite obviously exemplifies with their lie in the form of vacant un backed claims.



Delta4Embassy said:


> Another convoluted over-long thread no one read.
> 
> I don't beleive anyone is born with, or choose's their sexual attraction. I think it's a fluid thing that changes over time and often enough changes back and forth. I think the problem lies in our insistance upon using words to describe the sexual acts which in using them assumes a fixed attraction where none may exist.
> 
> Growing up I identified as straight because that was the only sexuality I knew of. As I got into porn I realized there were other options and pleasures to be had an by 20 or so was experimented with same-sex sex. And I discovered I enjoyed it. But I enjoyed women too. Ultimately, sex is about sharing pleasure and we can do that with anyone. If you're discouraging people because of their anatomy that's your loss. But handing a word around your neck saying you're this thing, but not the other thing is foolish. Given the right circumstances everyone will play with the same or opposite sex and have a wonderful time. It's not until they discover the true biological sex of their partner that psychology kicks in and whatever preference or revulsion they may have kicks in.



 You really are that pathetic to attempt to make what is into what you would rather it be because you can do no better than to lie. You wish no one read it and yet look at all of the wonderful views two faced liar. Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.

Homosexuals Don't Choose To Be Born That Way Is Irrelevant and it was you (among several others) who tried to give me the homosexuals don't choose to be born that way rhetoric speech on the other thread.

 Just because you are bi sexual doesn't make you discriminating heterosexuality in any way shape or form acceptable. But like I said on that other thread, thanks for exemplifying that you have absolutely no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!

This thread right here in the health and wellness forum. Like how stupid can a person get to try and bring up points upon which they were just already so very easily bested.

What Homosexual Unions Equal | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## TNHarley

While I admit it seems that gays have a problem accepting themselves "OVERLY sensitive" OP is still a crazy dumbfuck.
fuckin statist


----------



## Delta4Embassy

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and are making a mockery of marriage and are also robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual because again homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and are for life since your brain sadly enough is way too small to understand something so simple all by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to reason with the crazy person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.
> 
> They have such a weak and pathetic 2 year old kind of mentality as this one quite obviously exemplifies with their lie in the form of vacant un backed claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another convoluted over-long thread no one read.
> 
> I don't beleive anyone is born with, or choose's their sexual attraction. I think it's a fluid thing that changes over time and often enough changes back and forth. I think the problem lies in our insistance upon using words to describe the sexual acts which in using them assumes a fixed attraction where none may exist.
> 
> Growing up I identified as straight because that was the only sexuality I knew of. As I got into porn I realized there were other options and pleasures to be had an by 20 or so was experimented with same-sex sex. And I discovered I enjoyed it. But I enjoyed women too. Ultimately, sex is about sharing pleasure and we can do that with anyone. If you're discouraging people because of their anatomy that's your loss. But handing a word around your neck saying you're this thing, but not the other thing is foolish. Given the right circumstances everyone will play with the same or opposite sex and have a wonderful time. It's not until they discover the true biological sex of their partner that psychology kicks in and whatever preference or revulsion they may have kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are that pathetic to attempt to make what is into what you would rather it be because you can do no better than to lie. You wish no one read it and yet look at all of the wonderful views two faced liar. Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.
> 
> Homosexuals Don't Choose To Be Born That Way Is Irrelevant and it was you (among several others) who tried to give me the homosexuals don't choose to be born that way rhetoric speech on the other thread.
> 
> Just because you are bi sexual doesn't make you discriminating heterosexuality in any way shape or form acceptable. But like I said on that other thread, thanks for exemplifying that you have absolutely no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!
> 
> This thread right here in the health and wellness forum. Like how stupid can a person get to try and bring up points upon which they were just already so very easily bested.
> 
> What Homosexual Unions Equal | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...


Can't go a day without actually talking to us queers can you? Imagine me touching and caressing your bottom as we enjoy a long warm shower together?  No straight person talks this much about gay people unless they're harboring a deeply held fantasy but for whatever reason don't admit it even tot hemselves.

You're a bigger fag than I am Spetch. Don't go your whole life without knowing the pleasure of a warm throbbing penis in your anus. They say nothing's worse than regret.

Hugs and kisses ok bye-bye then.


----------



## TNHarley

Delta4Embassy said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and are making a mockery of marriage and are also robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual because again homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and are for life since your brain sadly enough is way too small to understand something so simple all by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to reason with the crazy person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.
> 
> They have such a weak and pathetic 2 year old kind of mentality as this one quite obviously exemplifies with their lie in the form of vacant un backed claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another convoluted over-long thread no one read.
> 
> I don't beleive anyone is born with, or choose's their sexual attraction. I think it's a fluid thing that changes over time and often enough changes back and forth. I think the problem lies in our insistance upon using words to describe the sexual acts which in using them assumes a fixed attraction where none may exist.
> 
> Growing up I identified as straight because that was the only sexuality I knew of. As I got into porn I realized there were other options and pleasures to be had an by 20 or so was experimented with same-sex sex. And I discovered I enjoyed it. But I enjoyed women too. Ultimately, sex is about sharing pleasure and we can do that with anyone. If you're discouraging people because of their anatomy that's your loss. But handing a word around your neck saying you're this thing, but not the other thing is foolish. Given the right circumstances everyone will play with the same or opposite sex and have a wonderful time. It's not until they discover the true biological sex of their partner that psychology kicks in and whatever preference or revulsion they may have kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are that pathetic to attempt to make what is into what you would rather it be because you can do no better than to lie. You wish no one read it and yet look at all of the wonderful views two faced liar. Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.
> 
> Homosexuals Don't Choose To Be Born That Way Is Irrelevant and it was you (among several others) who tried to give me the homosexuals don't choose to be born that way rhetoric speech on the other thread.
> 
> Just because you are bi sexual doesn't make you discriminating heterosexuality in any way shape or form acceptable. But like I said on that other thread, thanks for exemplifying that you have absolutely no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!
> 
> This thread right here in the health and wellness forum. Like how stupid can a person get to try and bring up points upon which they were just already so very easily bested.
> 
> What Homosexual Unions Equal | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't go a day without actually talking to us queers can you? Imagine me touching and caressing your bottom as we enjoy a long warm shower together?  No straight person talks this much about gay people unless they're harboring a deeply held fantasy but for whatever reason don't admit it even tot hemselves.
> 
> You're a bigger fag than I am Spetch. Don't go your whole life without knowing the pleasure of a warm throbbing penis in your anus. They say nothing's worse than regret.
> 
> Hugs and kisses ok bye-bye then.
Click to expand...

 Speaking of crazy people, you are close behind him. Apparently REAL close behind him


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TNHarley said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and are making a mockery of marriage and are also robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual because again homosexuals are refusing to accept themselves for what they are and pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and are for life since your brain sadly enough is way too small to understand something so simple all by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying these people should never feel the loving touch of another human being unless you can choose who that human being should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to reason with the crazy person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.
> 
> They have such a weak and pathetic 2 year old kind of mentality as this one quite obviously exemplifies with their lie in the form of vacant un backed claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another convoluted over-long thread no one read.
> 
> I don't beleive anyone is born with, or choose's their sexual attraction. I think it's a fluid thing that changes over time and often enough changes back and forth. I think the problem lies in our insistance upon using words to describe the sexual acts which in using them assumes a fixed attraction where none may exist.
> 
> Growing up I identified as straight because that was the only sexuality I knew of. As I got into porn I realized there were other options and pleasures to be had an by 20 or so was experimented with same-sex sex. And I discovered I enjoyed it. But I enjoyed women too. Ultimately, sex is about sharing pleasure and we can do that with anyone. If you're discouraging people because of their anatomy that's your loss. But handing a word around your neck saying you're this thing, but not the other thing is foolish. Given the right circumstances everyone will play with the same or opposite sex and have a wonderful time. It's not until they discover the true biological sex of their partner that psychology kicks in and whatever preference or revulsion they may have kicks in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are that pathetic to attempt to make what is into what you would rather it be because you can do no better than to lie. You wish no one read it and yet look at all of the wonderful views two faced liar. Thank you for exemplifying to be an obsessive compulsive liar and deceiver because you quite obviously, like every other homosexual activist on the planet are not able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that homosexual activists prove to be.
> 
> Homosexuals Don't Choose To Be Born That Way Is Irrelevant and it was you (among several others) who tried to give me the homosexuals don't choose to be born that way rhetoric speech on the other thread.
> 
> Just because you are bi sexual doesn't make you discriminating heterosexuality in any way shape or form acceptable. But like I said on that other thread, thanks for exemplifying that you have absolutely no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!
> 
> This thread right here in the health and wellness forum. Like how stupid can a person get to try and bring up points upon which they were just already so very easily bested.
> 
> What Homosexual Unions Equal | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't go a day without actually talking to us queers can you? Imagine me touching and caressing your bottom as we enjoy a long warm shower together?  No straight person talks this much about gay people unless they're harboring a deeply held fantasy but for whatever reason don't admit it even tot hemselves.
> 
> You're a bigger fag than I am Spetch. Don't go your whole life without knowing the pleasure of a warm throbbing penis in your anus. They say nothing's worse than regret.
> 
> Hugs and kisses ok bye-bye then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of crazy people, you are close behind him. Apparently REAL close behind him
Click to expand...


Think about that too much you'll turn gay too.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

More fine examples of how homosexual activists exemplify to have absolutely no respect for heterosexuality and how they desperately scramble to attempt every lie and deception to try an drag heterosexuals down to their sexually defective and mentally deficient level as they always attempt to try and make their every lie and deception the issue because they refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so they seem to think that by robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual elevates them when it only further confirms their insane mentality..

I think it is obvious that they are too stupid to acknowledge that they are further confirming what the composition beginning this very thread already quite clearly reveals.

It's sad really, kind of like shooting blind fish in a barrel with a cannon, but that is the extent of the homosexual activist mentality for you as you can see for yourselves right here on this very thread.

 Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## TNHarley

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> More fine examples of how homosexual activists exemplify to have absolutely no respect for heterosexuality and how they desperately scramble to attempt every lie and deception to try an drag heterosexuals down to their sexually defective and mentally deficient level as they always attempt to try and make their every lie and deception the issue because they refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so they seem to think that by robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual elevates them when it only further confirms their insane mentality..
> 
> I think it is obvious that they are too stupid to acknowledge that they are further confirming what the composition beginning this very thread already quite clearly reveals.
> 
> It's sad really, kind of like shooting blind fish in a barrel with a cannon, but that is the extent of the homosexual activist mentality for you as you can see for yourselves right here on this very thread.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada


 How in the holy fuck have you survived so long?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

TNHarley said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fine examples of how homosexual activists exemplify to have absolutely no respect for heterosexuality and how they desperately scramble to attempt every lie and deception to try an drag heterosexuals down to their sexually defective and mentally deficient level as they always attempt to try and make their every lie and deception the issue because they refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are so they seem to think that by robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual elevates them when it only further confirms their insane mentality..
> 
> I think it is obvious that they are too stupid to acknowledge that they are further confirming what the composition beginning this very thread already quite clearly reveals.
> 
> It's sad really, kind of like shooting blind fish in a barrel with a cannon, but that is the extent of the homosexual activist mentality for you as you can see for yourselves right here on this very thread.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> 
> How in the holy fuck have you survived so long?
Click to expand...


 What does it matter?

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda

He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Mudda said:


> He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.



Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...

I'm a homosexual activist because I pointed out that your extreme fear of gays means that you're probably gay? 
And seriously, if you had a brain, you wouldn't be in the Ham.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Mudda said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a homosexual activist because I pointed out that your extreme fear of gays means that you're probably gay?
> And seriously, if you had a brain, you wouldn't be in the Ham.
Click to expand...


Your transparency reveals you for the homosexual activist compulsive obsessive liar that you prove to be. You evade contesting with so much as a shred of validity the foundation of either primary issue as clearly demonstrated within the composition beginning this very thread while instead desperately scrambling to attempt to try and make your lies and deceptions the issue.

Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter.

secondly as already mentioned within the composition beginning this very thread, I am a heterosexual male. I do not fantasize about men having sex. The thought of men having sex I find to be repulsive because again I am a heterosexual male and being a heterosexual male does not include having sex with other males nor does it include the interest of other males having sex whether they are pretending to be a female or not. When a man pretends to be a woman to deceive a man into having sex with him, I find this to be extremely offensive and unacceptable because these are homosexuals males robbing heterosexual males of the right and freedom to be heterosexual thus discriminating heterosexuals right and freedom to be heterosexual and because homosexual activists obviously have no respect for what it means to be a heterosexual male they try and pass me off as a homophobe, a bigot or a hater while making up false claims of discrimination about the heterosexual males to try and hide that homosexuals are the ones discriminating the heterosexual male. (Same applies in retrospect to heterosexual females and homosexual females pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and always will be no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals themselves are.

A natural repulsion is not a fear but thanks for demonstrating that you are so willing to make up every homosexual activist lie and deception that you can possibly fathom because you quite obviously exemplify to have no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a homosexual activist because I pointed out that your extreme fear of gays means that you're probably gay?
> And seriously, if you had a brain, you wouldn't be in the Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your transparency reveals you for the homosexual activist compulsive obsessive liar that you prove to be. You evade contesting with so much as a shred of validity the foundation of either primary issue as clearly demonstrated within the composition beginning this very thread while instead desperately scrambling to attempt to try and make your lies and deceptions the issue.
> 
> Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter.
> 
> secondly as already mentioned within the composition beginning this very thread, I am a heterosexual male. I do not fantasize about men having sex. The thought of men having sex I find to be repulsive because again I am a heterosexual male and being a heterosexual male does not include having sex with other males nor does it include the interest of other males having sex whether they are pretending to be a female or not. When a man pretends to be a woman to deceive a man into having sex with him, I find this to be extremely offensive and unacceptable because these are homosexuals males robbing heterosexual males of the right and freedom to be heterosexual thus discriminating heterosexuals right and freedom to be heterosexual and because homosexual activists obviously have no respect for what it means to be a heterosexual male they try and pass me off as a homophobe, a bigot or a hater while making up false claims of discrimination about the heterosexual males to try and hide that homosexuals are the ones discriminating the heterosexual male. (Same applies in retrospect to heterosexual females and homosexual females pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and always will be no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals themselves are.
> 
> A natural repulsion is not a fear but thanks for demonstrating that you are so willing to make up every homosexual activist lie and deception that you can possibly fathom because you quite obviously exemplify to have no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...

"Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter."
I totally agree, which means that you have repressed homosexual tendencies. But you knew that already, didn't you.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Mudda said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a homosexual activist because I pointed out that your extreme fear of gays means that you're probably gay?
> And seriously, if you had a brain, you wouldn't be in the Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your transparency reveals you for the homosexual activist compulsive obsessive liar that you prove to be. You evade contesting with so much as a shred of validity the foundation of either primary issue as clearly demonstrated within the composition beginning this very thread while instead desperately scrambling to attempt to try and make your lies and deceptions the issue.
> 
> Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter.
> 
> secondly as already mentioned within the composition beginning this very thread, I am a heterosexual male. I do not fantasize about men having sex. The thought of men having sex I find to be repulsive because again I am a heterosexual male and being a heterosexual male does not include having sex with other males nor does it include the interest of other males having sex whether they are pretending to be a female or not. When a man pretends to be a woman to deceive a man into having sex with him, I find this to be extremely offensive and unacceptable because these are homosexuals males robbing heterosexual males of the right and freedom to be heterosexual thus discriminating heterosexuals right and freedom to be heterosexual and because homosexual activists obviously have no respect for what it means to be a heterosexual male they try and pass me off as a homophobe, a bigot or a hater while making up false claims of discrimination about the heterosexual males to try and hide that homosexuals are the ones discriminating the heterosexual male. (Same applies in retrospect to heterosexual females and homosexual females pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and always will be no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals themselves are.
> 
> A natural repulsion is not a fear but thanks for demonstrating that you are so willing to make up every homosexual activist lie and deception that you can possibly fathom because you quite obviously exemplify to have no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter."
> I totally agree, which means that you have repressed homosexual tendencies. But you knew that already, didn't you.
Click to expand...


When homosexuals refuse to accept themselves for what they are and expect to pretend to be the opposite sex which leads to robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions, as well make a soon to be short lived mockery they make of marriage then it is *my pleasure* to fight until I succeed to put an end to such disgusting filth being legal anywhere globally and permanently no matter what you call it.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Hamilton, only kooks live there. And btw DJS, sounds like you're fighting homosexual tendencies yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for exemplifying that all homosexual activists do are to lie and deceive in attempt to make their lies and deceptions the issue because homosexual activists aren't able to contest with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundation of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the compulsive liars, deceivers and discriminators that you prove to be.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a homosexual activist because I pointed out that your extreme fear of gays means that you're probably gay?
> And seriously, if you had a brain, you wouldn't be in the Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your transparency reveals you for the homosexual activist compulsive obsessive liar that you prove to be. You evade contesting with so much as a shred of validity the foundation of either primary issue as clearly demonstrated within the composition beginning this very thread while instead desperately scrambling to attempt to try and make your lies and deceptions the issue.
> 
> Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter.
> 
> secondly as already mentioned within the composition beginning this very thread, I am a heterosexual male. I do not fantasize about men having sex. The thought of men having sex I find to be repulsive because again I am a heterosexual male and being a heterosexual male does not include having sex with other males nor does it include the interest of other males having sex whether they are pretending to be a female or not. When a man pretends to be a woman to deceive a man into having sex with him, I find this to be extremely offensive and unacceptable because these are homosexuals males robbing heterosexual males of the right and freedom to be heterosexual thus discriminating heterosexuals right and freedom to be heterosexual and because homosexual activists obviously have no respect for what it means to be a heterosexual male they try and pass me off as a homophobe, a bigot or a hater while making up false claims of discrimination about the heterosexual males to try and hide that homosexuals are the ones discriminating the heterosexual male. (Same applies in retrospect to heterosexual females and homosexual females pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born and always will be no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals themselves are.
> 
> A natural repulsion is not a fear but thanks for demonstrating that you are so willing to make up every homosexual activist lie and deception that you can possibly fathom because you quite obviously exemplify to have no respect for what it means to be heterosexual!
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your actions reveal what you are whether your choose to admit it or not no matter."
> I totally agree, which means that you have repressed homosexual tendencies. But you knew that already, didn't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When homosexuals refuse to accept themselves for what they are and expect to pretend to be the opposite sex which leads to robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions, as well make a soon to be short lived mockery they make of marriage then it is *my pleasure* to fight until I succeed to put an end to such disgusting filth being legal anywhere globally and permanently no matter what you call it.
> 
> love
> 
> Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good, be strong!
> Hamilton Ontario Canada
Click to expand...

Gays accept who and what they are, That's why they call it gay pride, with the flag, the parades... You're the only one who doesn't accept his gayness.

PS If you're so against gays, why do you have an avatar of a guy with hair like a girl? Is that you?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

If homosexuals accepted themselves for what they are they wouldn't be pretending to be something they are not, but they are and proof of this is the homosexual transgender, transsexual and tranny.

You bring pride into this, well then share one valid factual example that there is to be proud of a man having sex with a man or one valid factual reason that there is to be proud of a woman having sex with a woman. Just one? Not one homosexual activist has ever shared one valid reason yet here you are priding yourself on a lie.

If homosexuals accepted themselves for what they are then marriage wouldn't have been made a mockery of in the first place.

Whether or not homosexuals choose to be homosexual doesn't detract from the fact that thousands of years since marriage was created proves that marriage is about honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that sexual unity is quite obviously heterosexual unions, and that thanks to heterosexual unions each and every single human being even exists makes heterosexual unions quite obviously well above any other sexual union worth honouring with something called marriage. It is a distinction most worthy of acknowledgement which is why this pathetic modern day mockery homosexual activists have made of marriage will soon be short lived as marriage will soon be restored to the respectful state it was created for and in honour of.

Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual doesn't detract from the fact that if it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective and there is quite obviously not anything to honour in that in equal distinction to heterosexual unions, and no matter how much homosexuals and homosexuals refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are, that still does not change this fact.

Homosexual unions do not equal heterosexual unions no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are. Whether or not homosexuals choose to be born homosexual or not doesn't detract from this fact and nor does it carry so much as a shred of validity to do with the foundation of this primary issue no matter how much homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are!

*Oh but I already posted that in the opening post and you just deliberately ignore it while still desperately scrambling to try and make your every pathetic homosexual activist lie and deception the issue because the mentality of the homosexual activist globally is just that cheap weak and pathetic as you yourself demonstrate right here so freely time and time again.
*
Which brings me back to what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda

Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence. 

Why are you so obsessed with gays?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

You show me where a man having sex with a man has resulted in conception or where a woman having sex with a woman has has resulted in conception!!!

 Read the composition beginning this thread to find out why I am obsessed with permanently ridding the globe of the current manifestation of homosexual activist insanity in the form of homosexual activist lies deceptions and discrimination infecting our societies.

Our current and future generations deserve far better than to have to abide by governing constructed by a bunch of factually proven homosexual activist lies and deceptions.

 Here you go on about pride and you don't even have one valid reason that there is to be proud of a man having sex with a man or a woman having sex with a woman.

 Nature has defects and homosexuality is defective and proof of this is that if it were up to homosexuality to sustain the human race we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective imbeciles.

 Here these low life's are robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions aka tranny transvestite,m transgender, while lesbians are being artificially inseminated!

It's time to criminalize people pretending to be the opposite sex and criminalize artificial insemination directed towards everyone for population control!

My pleasure.

Notice that not one homosexual activist on this thread contests with so much as a shred of validity the facts I share on the foundations of primary issues I address which reveal homosexual activists for the obsessive compulsive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be, but instead like sharing the exact same brain disease here they all are desperately scrambling to try and make anything else hat their weak pathetic mentalities can possibly fathom the issue. That is the same method that they have used on weak minded parliamentarians etc. to pass their rubbish through legislation etc.
How very disappointing our so called public officials have exemplified to be in recent past the bunch of cowards. Mentally weak pathetic lazy bunch of cowards.

Which brings me back to what needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state. Make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## The Great Goose

Spetch is right.


----------



## Stephanie

Maybe not. but does that mean they need to be coddled like little children? that's what they act like on top of being some the biggest bullies I've seen

what the damn percentage of them in the world populations? yet it's all we hear about like they are something special.


----------



## BruSan

Only very sick people would agree with all of this scatter-gunning tripe about homosexuality 
Anyone that goes on about solely that topic to this extent has some serious issues to overcome.

Coming out would probably resolve his most pressing mental problem.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mudda said:


> Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with gays?





(X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mudda

feduptaxpayer said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Your 3 islands story is fictitious, kinda like the rest of your argument.
Hetero couples use assisted procreation therapies all the time. Like I said, homosexuality is natural, since nature is full of such examples. It's you who has an unnatural hatred of gay people. Usually it's because said person has homosexual tendencies themselves and that scares them.


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... but dey don't have to flaunt it either...

... by doin' dat swishy-prancin' dey do in dey's parades.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mudda said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your 3 islands story is fictitious, kinda like the rest of your argument.
> Hetero couples use assisted procreation therapies all the time. Like I said, homosexuality is natural, since nature is full of such examples. It's you who has an unnatural hatred of gay people. Usually it's because said person has homosexual tendencies themselves and that scares them.
Click to expand...



I thought that islands thing would make a whole lot of sense to people like you. Obviously not. And you should know by now as to what island would still have a vibrant life left on it? The gay islands with it's people on it would all be history. Gone. Bye-bye. Just bones left. Heterosexuality is normal, homosexuality is not normal. It is only gays like yourself that want others to believe that bull chit that the gay life is normal and wonderful. Why is it you seem to keep saying that people who think homosexuality is wrong has homosexual tendencies? Where or who told you that one? Read it in one of your gay magazines? That is like saying anyone who despises pedophiles has pedophile tendencies.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right...
> 
> ... but dey don't have to flaunt it either...
> 
> ... by doin' dat swishy-prancin' dey do in dey's parades.




(X)It is pathetic to see these so-called men prancin' around like women in their gay pride fancy parades. They just don't see or understand as to how silly they look. Funny to watch though, and that is probably why people go watch their parades because they are funny and silly looking at the same time.


----------



## Dhara

If you don't like to see gay men parading around at gay pride parades don't go to any.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dhara said:


> If you don't like to see gay men parading around at gay pride parades don't go to any.




(X)I don't go to any of those pathetic parades. I know they exist because they happen to show the parade on the news on TV. The lame duck politically correct media always like to broadcast it on TV for some sick reason. Probably trying to promote it, and push it on our children.  I guess that is what they call front page news.


----------



## Mudda

feduptaxpayer said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your 3 islands story is fictitious, kinda like the rest of your argument.
> Hetero couples use assisted procreation therapies all the time. Like I said, homosexuality is natural, since nature is full of such examples. It's you who has an unnatural hatred of gay people. Usually it's because said person has homosexual tendencies themselves and that scares them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that islands thing would make a whole lot of sense to people like you. Obviously not. And you should know by now as to what island would still have a vibrant life left on it? The gay islands with it's people on it would all be history. Gone. Bye-bye. Just bones left. Heterosexuality is normal, homosexuality is not normal. It is only gays like yourself that want others to believe that bull chit that the gay life is normal and wonderful. Why is it you seem to keep saying that people who think homosexuality is wrong has homosexual tendencies? Where or who told you that one? Read it in one of your gay magazines? That is like saying anyone who despises pedophiles has pedophile tendencies.
Click to expand...

People who spend an inordinate amount of time piling hate on pedophiles, if not abused themselves, probably are trying to suppress their own feelings. 
So do you have as much hate towards an island of hetero people who can't have children for whatever reason? What about the island with all the people who chose not to have kids? Or the island with all the people who have pets and treat them like their children? You hate them as well? Or is your hatred reserved for gays only? Are you on that island and can't find a way off?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mudda said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your 3 islands story is fictitious, kinda like the rest of your argument.
> Hetero couples use assisted procreation therapies all the time. Like I said, homosexuality is natural, since nature is full of such examples. It's you who has an unnatural hatred of gay people. Usually it's because said person has homosexual tendencies themselves and that scares them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that islands thing would make a whole lot of sense to people like you. Obviously not. And you should know by now as to what island would still have a vibrant life left on it? The gay islands with it's people on it would all be history. Gone. Bye-bye. Just bones left. Heterosexuality is normal, homosexuality is not normal. It is only gays like yourself that want others to believe that bull chit that the gay life is normal and wonderful. Why is it you seem to keep saying that people who think homosexuality is wrong has homosexual tendencies? Where or who told you that one? Read it in one of your gay magazines? That is like saying anyone who despises pedophiles has pedophile tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who spend an inordinate amount of time piling hate on pedophiles, if not abused themselves, probably are trying to suppress their own feelings.
> So do you have as much hate towards an island of hetero people who can't have children for whatever reason? What about the island with all the people who chose not to have kids? Or the island with all the people who have pets and treat them like their children? You hate them as well? Or is your hatred reserved for gays only? Are you on that island and can't find a way off?
Click to expand...



(X)Maybe what you should be doing in life is starting to think before you start to speak. It works quite well for me. I don't allow the lieberal mainstream politically correct media to speak and think for me like so many others do. To only know one side of the story is to know nothing at all. 

The island that we all normal people can't seem to get off of these days is this island called lieberalism.  It's politically correct agenda is to keep on pushing for more gay rights, more non-white immigration, more multiculturalism, and more indecent and immoral lieberal programs and agendas. I heard that the island of males and females is alive and doing quite well. Aren't you glad that you were born on an hetero island? And I am pretty sure that you would not be here and posting your reply if you did not have a mother and father, uhmm?


----------



## Mudda

feduptaxpayer said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals have babies all the time, using the same reproductive techniques as heterosexual use. Plus, homosexuality is prevalent in nature, making it a natural occurrence.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with gays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your 3 islands story is fictitious, kinda like the rest of your argument.
> Hetero couples use assisted procreation therapies all the time. Like I said, homosexuality is natural, since nature is full of such examples. It's you who has an unnatural hatred of gay people. Usually it's because said person has homosexual tendencies themselves and that scares them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that islands thing would make a whole lot of sense to people like you. Obviously not. And you should know by now as to what island would still have a vibrant life left on it? The gay islands with it's people on it would all be history. Gone. Bye-bye. Just bones left. Heterosexuality is normal, homosexuality is not normal. It is only gays like yourself that want others to believe that bull chit that the gay life is normal and wonderful. Why is it you seem to keep saying that people who think homosexuality is wrong has homosexual tendencies? Where or who told you that one? Read it in one of your gay magazines? That is like saying anyone who despises pedophiles has pedophile tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who spend an inordinate amount of time piling hate on pedophiles, if not abused themselves, probably are trying to suppress their own feelings.
> So do you have as much hate towards an island of hetero people who can't have children for whatever reason? What about the island with all the people who chose not to have kids? Or the island with all the people who have pets and treat them like their children? You hate them as well? Or is your hatred reserved for gays only? Are you on that island and can't find a way off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Maybe what you should be doing in life is starting to think before you start to speak. It works quite well for me. I don't allow the lieberal mainstream politically correct media to speak and think for me like so many others do. To only know one side of the story is to know nothing at all.
> 
> The island that we all normal people can't seem to get off of these days is this island called lieberalism.  It's politically correct agenda is to keep on pushing for more gay rights, more non-white immigration, more multiculturalism, and more indecent and immoral lieberal programs and agendas. I heard that the island of males and females is alive and doing quite well. Aren't you glad that you were born on an hetero island? And I am pretty sure that you would not be here and posting your reply if you did not have a mother and father, uhmm?
Click to expand...

So where is this Aryan island of yours?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mudda said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Thanks to the creation of males and females on earth this has allowed gays to have or adopt a baby. In my opinion being homosexual is just not a natural or a normal thing. I look at it this way. Put a hundred lesbians on one island for a hundred years. Then put a hundred gay males on another island for a hundred years. Then put 50 males and fifty females on another island for a hundred years. No contact allowed with each other. I wonder who will be around in one hundred years? I will put my money on the island of males and females. Therefore, although some may want to make it appear as though being gay is normal, me personally, it is not. Without males and females, not one person today on earth would be around. To try and believe and give the opinion that one can live a create life without both sexes is ridiculous. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 3 islands story is fictitious, kinda like the rest of your argument.
> Hetero couples use assisted procreation therapies all the time. Like I said, homosexuality is natural, since nature is full of such examples. It's you who has an unnatural hatred of gay people. Usually it's because said person has homosexual tendencies themselves and that scares them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that islands thing would make a whole lot of sense to people like you. Obviously not. And you should know by now as to what island would still have a vibrant life left on it? The gay islands with it's people on it would all be history. Gone. Bye-bye. Just bones left. Heterosexuality is normal, homosexuality is not normal. It is only gays like yourself that want others to believe that bull chit that the gay life is normal and wonderful. Why is it you seem to keep saying that people who think homosexuality is wrong has homosexual tendencies? Where or who told you that one? Read it in one of your gay magazines? That is like saying anyone who despises pedophiles has pedophile tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who spend an inordinate amount of time piling hate on pedophiles, if not abused themselves, probably are trying to suppress their own feelings.
> So do you have as much hate towards an island of hetero people who can't have children for whatever reason? What about the island with all the people who chose not to have kids? Or the island with all the people who have pets and treat them like their children? You hate them as well? Or is your hatred reserved for gays only? Are you on that island and can't find a way off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Maybe what you should be doing in life is starting to think before you start to speak. It works quite well for me. I don't allow the lieberal mainstream politically correct media to speak and think for me like so many others do. To only know one side of the story is to know nothing at all.
> 
> The island that we all normal people can't seem to get off of these days is this island called lieberalism.  It's politically correct agenda is to keep on pushing for more gay rights, more non-white immigration, more multiculturalism, and more indecent and immoral lieberal programs and agendas. I heard that the island of males and females is alive and doing quite well. Aren't you glad that you were born on an hetero island? And I am pretty sure that you would not be here and posting your reply if you did not have a mother and father, uhmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where is this Aryan island of yours?
Click to expand...



(X)It would be nice to have a few Aryan islands around. Maybe one day. The ones we use to have are now being flooded and taken over by the third world, and are being turned into a pile of hodge-podge multicultural cultures and races. Caucasians only have a couple of decades left to do something about it. If they do not their children and grandchildren will be paying a big price for the lack of giving a chit.


----------



## Political Junky

Perhaps the OP would prefer the hundreds or thousands of wives that Solomon had. Wives were  possessions.


----------

